# New aluminum/brass/copper edc in the works



## Tmack (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey guys. Most of you know me as a custom laser builder in my "Tmack Customs" thread. I thought it was about time to try to see what I can do with flashlights. I wanted to create a light that could run with the big boys in durable, waterproof, compact edc lights. They are machined by a good friend of mine whose work is just amazing. Very clean and looks immaculate . I then install the internals much like I do with my laser builds. After getting some input from a few guys about what they thought would be the ultimate edc light, these are what spawned from their years of experience with production and custom lights. I wanted to stay simple, but give everything you would need in a reliable workhorse that would last for years. Everything is purpose built. Nothing fancy, nothing there that's not needed. These are for those who want something that is made to last, work, and serve you through any situation that you may need. Thick sidewalls to make sure the internals stay protected, and are able to withstand the heat from 3.04a xml2. The bezel is notched to allow some light to be seen when headstanding. The tail is made to comfortably let your thumb wrap around, but still stable enough to easily tailstand. Course knurling make sure she stays in wet dirty hands. It's shown next to the d25c for a size comparison. Just wanted to see what you guys think and maybe Guage the interest of a new option of edc. Thanks for looking. Any feedback is appreciated. 
I'll have exact weight and dimensions posted shortly. Along with runtime and otf lumen. 

.






Flat lens oring and only a single joint making it totally waterproof. (4 hour test) 
Up to 3.04a available. 
xpg2 if more throw is needed, but will sacrifice beam width and overall lumen. 
1x 16340 / 18350 compatible 
Thick sidewall for super durability and thermal mass
Tailstand able
Headstand able with crenulated bezel for a low light application. 
Modes can be set to a variety of preferences. 
Low/high 
Low /med /high 
Moonlight /low /med /high 
Low /med /high /strobe /sos 
Tons of thermal mass for good runtime even at high power. 
Aluminum /copper/brass body options, as well as very durable powder coat(in testing stages) , or anodizing (aluminum only) 
Course knurling for good grip. 
Only slightly larger than the pictured d25c in the top left, and a great weight (will have exact weight soon with complete internals and cell) 
Stainless pocket clip 
Mcclicky forward click switch. 
Textured reflector for great beam profile. 
AR coated lens for optimal light transmission 
Super solid connections, and heavy Guage wire for good impact and thermal durability. 


Really happy with these. Will be available very soon.

Any powder coat /anodizing will be added depending on specific design.

Email 
[email protected]

Prices 

Copper $200 
Brass $190 
Alu $175 
Ti TBD 

1. Xxfalconxx cu xml2 
2. AZ2AK cu xml2 
3. Mcbrat cu xml2


----------



## Peace Train (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks real nice, Tmack. Any idea on price (or a name) for these yet?


----------



## RUSH FAN (Oct 12, 2014)

We formally had Mac, and now we have Tmack's customs!
Congrats bud!
I'd be interested in seeing the copper one . Do you a picture of the copper version on file?


----------



## Z-Tab (Oct 12, 2014)

I'd be interested in an aluminum or Ti version. I would strongly prefer it if the battery compartment could take an 18350, since at 3A, a CR123 isn't going to work anyway.


----------



## Tmack (Oct 12, 2014)

Not a problem I can have the battery compartment widened a hair without a hitch.


----------



## Tmack (Oct 12, 2014)

I will have pricing for these in the next couple days. And copper pictures coming shortly as well.

I've been using imr Efest 16340, but your right, I want the full effect of what the driver is pushing. 

And 3a will be the highest current I will offer. That's another thing that will be up to the customer. How hard it is driven. 

I know some people want balls to the wall lights, and some are more concerned with runtime and heat. I want this light to accomodate the needs of all types of members.


----------



## KDM (Oct 12, 2014)

Interested in seeing the copper version and +1 on making them 18350 compatible.


----------



## Tmack (Oct 12, 2014)

Just talked to the machinist, and that is no problem. 

Much appreciated gentlemen.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks good! Interested.


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Random Dan (Oct 12, 2014)

Tmack said:


> I will have pricing for these in the next couple days. And copper pictures coming shortly as well.
> 
> I've been using imr Efest 16340, but your right, I want the full effect of what the driver is pushing.
> 
> ...


If driven at a more modest current would this light run on a primary CR123?


----------



## Tmack (Oct 12, 2014)

Absolutely. It can be driven to run a primary just fine while still keeping her bright


----------



## tobrien (Oct 12, 2014)

very nice


----------



## Rees (Oct 12, 2014)

im watching for copper


----------



## cliwilnew (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm interested. I definitely vote for 18350 compatibility and a moonlight/sub-lumen level. Will there be LED tint options?


----------



## Tmack (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes sir. I'll have all the tint options, along with exact dimensions and weight of each type of body. 

Seems like a lot more interested in copper than brass.


----------



## Tmack (Oct 12, 2014)

18350 compatibility is a go.


----------



## Cerealand (Oct 12, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hron61 (Oct 12, 2014)

A copper version with a nichia 119v led perhaps? I would surely be interested.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 12, 2014)

Following


----------



## Tmack (Oct 12, 2014)

hron61 said:


> A copper version with a nichia 119v led perhaps? I would surely be interested.



No problem at all my friend.


----------



## hron61 (Oct 12, 2014)

Tmack said:


> No problem at all my friend.



Awesome. I will be following this thread closely. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Oct 12, 2014)

Sounds great!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## lpphreakx06 (Oct 12, 2014)

More lights for me to collect..  

A little early but ETA on shipment? I hate teases.


----------



## Blue Steel (Oct 12, 2014)

Nice. Definitely interesting. Would like to see more pictures of the brass or copper.


----------



## Croquette (Oct 13, 2014)

very tempting... Any compatibility with other brands ( like e-series surefire ) or else ?

could be interested with high-cri xm-l2


----------



## Tmack (Oct 13, 2014)

The first batch is being machined now, and I'll have to take specific customers preferences to make sure I have enough of each type, materials etc. 

And I'm very flexible with what you guys may want in regards to led type, and driver current. 

There's also going to be clear coat, powder coat, anodizing options to choose from if someone is not a fan of the patina. 

As far as compatability, accept for possibly doing a "universal sizing on the clip screws, I don't think they will match up. 
But for future lights that's a fantastic idea to consider. 
I'm all about having lots of options.  

Sounds like copper is going to be the majority. I love copper, but there's also something about a nice brass light that appeals to me as well.


----------



## star_c_star (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi Tmack,

My two choices would be copper and titanium. I like the 18350 and xml2 options.

This would be my first near indestructible flashlight, and my first EDC except for the small REVs that were included for free with the two DEFT-X's I have.

Could these flashlights hit 1000 lumens OTF with an xml2 and an 18350 battery? It sounds as though you are building them to handle large amounts of current and heat buildup.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Oct 13, 2014)

these look great!


----------



## easilyled (Oct 13, 2014)

You might consider the XP-L emitters, rather than the XM-L2. They are slightly more efficient and in the same size package as the XP-G2 although the die is the same size as the XM-L2. They have them available in 5700K and 4000K and the latter is a gorgeous tint.

Secondly, please show some high quality pictures if possible.


----------



## calipsoii (Oct 13, 2014)

Very cool Tmack! As others have mentioned, in a very short time you've really come into your own here. That's a great looking light and with so many customization options I'm sure you're going to have a lot of interest. Subscribed!


----------



## tobrien (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm so excited


----------



## Peace Train (Oct 13, 2014)

Tmack said:


> I'm all about having lots of options.
> 
> Sounds like copper is going to be the majority. I love copper, but there's also something about a nice brass light that appeals to me as well.



Brass (or Ti) would be my preference for Nichia, and copper for more of a heavy hitter. Of course it all depends on how the anodization turns out. Love that you're leaving room for lots of flexibility and options to choose from!!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Oct 13, 2014)

These look very nice and interesting to me


----------



## tyxxvxl (Oct 13, 2014)

Very cool T!
Count me interested


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 13, 2014)

Looks very interesting. 18350 sounds interesting, but I don't have any at the moment. Ti and Copper of course are always good choices. Hmmm


----------



## timbo114 (Oct 13, 2014)

Copper with neutral tint ... watching.


----------



## CMAG (Oct 13, 2014)

I may be tempted if you turn some in 7075


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 13, 2014)

Cool! I like! Would love to see a Ti version and would be keeping a lookout for this.


----------



## Tmack (Oct 14, 2014)

Just got in titanium stock gentlemen!  

Thanks everyone for your interest. Very excited.


----------



## Croquette (Oct 14, 2014)

Will this thread also used to reserve a light if we are interested once the pricing will be available ?


----------



## TEEJ (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice!

The 18350 is a really nice EDC size, One of my favs at least.

Are you potting the electronics?


----------



## Tmack (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes this thread will be used to reserve your light. 

I haven't looked into completely encasing the internals for ease of repair if needed. The methods I use have withstand a two year old at his worst. Dozens of trips down concrete stairs, drops, step ons, even bashes to the television  
Plus my impact testing (which probably wasn't close to leaving the light with Anthony Jr for an hour) 

If i can find a good way to pot the internals, and keep it completely serviceable to individual parts, I'd be very open to trying it.


----------



## riverstoneflyfishing (Oct 14, 2014)

Ohhhh copper, TI please.. What's the $$$ going to be bro 
Thanks
Buck


----------



## NoNotAgain (Oct 14, 2014)

A word of warning about anodizing, there's only two places in Baltimore that do anodizing and both have 100 piece minimum quantities for each color.

PM me if interested in other locations that can perform work as well as potting internals.


----------



## mcbrat (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm in for a copper!


----------



## Tmack (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a fantastic anodizing shop already lined up. Same guy that does the splash/marble/solid anodizing on my lasers, and his work is gorgeous! 
Thank you very much though my friend


----------



## Tmack (Oct 14, 2014)

Here's an example of his work. If you get aluminum, these options will be available for your light, as well as solid colors of course. They have proven quite durable as well. Those lasers in the picture are a year old now , and are still flawless.


----------



## Peace Train (Oct 14, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Just got in titanium stock gentlemen!
> 
> Thanks everyone for your interest. Very excited.



I'm sensing a toast is in order, with trit slots coming round the bend!


----------



## Tmack (Oct 14, 2014)

Haha that's being discussed as well. I would love to see some around the head and tail, but I want to see how the light does as a rugged edc, then a trit filled beauty may be another option to choose from.


----------



## gunga (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm interested but am unsure about the overall look. Are their any changes or does the first post reflect the final product? Interested in ti with Nichia 219. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Mtbmurf (Oct 14, 2014)

Now build it with a docs driver triple nichia on copper slug with carclo optic... And stand back you'll be trampled by the stampede...
ill be watchin and waitin
copper please 
:/)


----------



## Tmack (Oct 14, 2014)

gunga said:


> I'm interested but am unsure about the overall look. Are their any changes or does the first post reflect the final product? Interested in ti with Nichia 219.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



I like the look personally . 

But what would you change?


----------



## Tmack (Oct 14, 2014)

Mtbmurf said:


> Now build it with a docs driver triple nichia on copper slug with carclo optic... And stand back you'll be trampled by the stampede...
> ill be watchin and waitin
> copper please
> :/)



Don't think I didn't toss around the triple. I wanted to see how this would take off first. 

Tritium + triple /optics options on next run possibly?


----------



## gunga (Oct 14, 2014)

Tmack said:


> I like the look personally .
> 
> But what would you change?



I think I just find the design a little clunky. I'd probably prefer sharper edges. I find the thick walls and the somewhat smooth crenulations look "melted" for lack of a better term. Also, the thin walls at the Clicky don't seem to match the rest of the design. Just doesn't "flow" for me. Btw, would love a ti tri with one of doc's programmable drivers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## NoNotAgain (Oct 14, 2014)

*Tmack* 

 Do one thing and do it well. The more options you offer the more you'll be pulling your hair out. This one wants copper, this one wants brass and this one wants ti. Lots of inventory to deal with and you'll never have what someone wants.


----------



## az2ak (Oct 14, 2014)

Just migrated over from BF - thanks for the point out!

I am down for a Copper for sure, and a Ti if able.. (and will be interested in future runs w/ other options - tritium, DLC coating, etc...)

Standing by for $$$... Thanks!


----------



## run4jc (Oct 14, 2014)

I like it - I like the chunky, robust look. I like the idea of a brick of a light that will tolerate abuse. Tell you what, the 119V was mentioned and I love that emitter, but I also love the 219B and I know that many share that love.

Aluminum works for me because it would be light, but if the price was right I'd go for a ti version. Like the modes - and as NoNotAgain said, there will be as many preferences as there are members, but I know many members love a VERY low moonlight - something around .02 or even lower. I would enjoy moonlight, medium, high with memory. For a true, "can't kill it" EDC, a super high level doesn't really excite me that much - 200 lumen with a 219B would be plenty.

I believe that I'm in!


----------



## Tmack (Oct 14, 2014)

gunga said:


> I think I just find the design a little clunky. I'd probably prefer sharper edges. I find the thick walls and the somewhat smooth crenulations look "melted" for lack of a better term. Also, the thin walls at the Clicky don't seem to match the rest of the design. Just doesn't "flow" for me. Btw, would love a ti tri with one of doc's programmable drivers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Well as far as the thick at the business end, and thin at the clicky, I saw lights that keep a certain width all the way up are sacrificing an opportunity for thermal mass, and durability, for smoother lines.(not to say that those lights are any less durable) And the slightly rounded crenulation can be sharpened up to an extent to improve aesthetics, but I want this to effortlessly glide in and out of your pocket. ( again, not to say sharper edges would make it a struggle) So I can see where your coming from, but I want the function to come first. If i must sacrifice good lines, or a certain look, for the best performance, I'm OK with that.  


I do absolutely appreciate your suggestions. Especially from such an experienced, respected member. 
I know we've all seen lights that we instantly don't care for. I know I have lol.


----------



## gunga (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey thanks. I do understand your reasoning, very practical. BTW, if you want to see what I envision for a fairly practical yet beautiful design, see a McGizmo Haiku. Love the lines, it is fairly practical yet still elegant. But hey, I'm a sucker for a pretty light.


----------



## Tmack (Oct 14, 2014)

Haha maybe mine will be fairly beautiful, but very practical haha. 

What's this, a mc-giz-mo hai-ku...... Hmm I'll try to remember that


----------



## gunga (Oct 14, 2014)

Tmack said:


> .
> 
> What's this, a mc-giz-mo hai-ku...... Hmm I'll try to remember that



Yeah I know. Some little known light from some guy in Hawaii. Read about in a forum somewhere...


----------



## scout24 (Oct 14, 2014)

LOVE the splash ano...  I'm building my first Tmack light in my head as we speak.


----------



## CMAG (Oct 14, 2014)

gunga said:


> Hey thanks. I do understand your reasoning, very practical. BTW, if you want to see what I envision for a fairly practical yet beautiful design, see a McGizmo Haiku. Love the lines, it is fairly practical yet still elegant. But hey, I'm a sucker for a pretty light.


+1 something between a Haiku and a mac tri edc, a tube extender for 18500 cells would also be cool (two could be used for 18650 imo to long)
I find the Haiku a bit to rough (sharp) and the mac but a bit to smooth. there is a fine line between good grip and positive clip vs wearing out my pants pocket


----------



## scout24 (Oct 14, 2014)

CMAG- Carry and use the Haiku for a couple of years, the sharp edges smooth out nicely...  One of Tmack's features I like is the smoothish- looking bezel crenulations, looks easy on the pocket. (Like your sig line, btw. :thumbsup: )


----------



## Tmack (Oct 14, 2014)

My sig line was anything but easy on my pockets  haha.


----------



## jabe1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Does the knurling sit proud of the body? If so, it may be a pocket destroyer. 
I appreciate the crenellations, but it would look sweet without them.
It looks to me like what Peak would do if they made a clicky.

Bottom line for a robust EDC light... Form follows function. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## CMAG (Oct 14, 2014)

scout24 said:


> CMAG- Carry and use the Haiku for a couple of years, the sharp edges smooth out nicely...  One of Tmack's features I like is the smoothish- looking bezel crenulations, looks easy on the pocket. (Like your sig line, btw. :thumbsup: )


I spent a few years edc ing a Haiku, now a Mac tri hard to decide which one i like better 
PS my sig is a lie, I do have a flashlight problem TAD (Torch Acquisition Disorder)


----------



## 762mm (Oct 15, 2014)

Yea, we need some more pics, also please work on a design involving tritium


----------



## Tmack (Oct 15, 2014)

Initial pricing is up for standard options.

Post 1 updated


----------



## KDM (Oct 15, 2014)

Do you have better picture of the clip?


----------



## Tmack (Oct 15, 2014)

I will be posting pictures of every angle soon.  I'll be sure to display the clip well.


----------



## Tmack (Oct 16, 2014)

Been thinking about a name.............


----------



## Cerealand (Oct 16, 2014)

The 'Tmack'.


----------



## az2ak (Oct 16, 2014)

I would like to call it "Mine"....



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## lpphreakx06 (Oct 16, 2014)

can't wait


----------



## Tmack (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm really looking forward to some feedback after you guys get them in your hands and do some field testing.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Thanks guys. I'm really looking forward to some feedback after you guys get them in your hands and do some field testing.



PM incoming


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 16, 2014)

Actually, your PM box is full, could you shoot me an email at [email protected], or let me know when you've cleared some PM space?


----------



## Tmack (Oct 16, 2014)

Sorry about that. I cleaned up a bit


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 16, 2014)

No worries . 

PM sent.


----------



## Tmack (Oct 16, 2014)

The initial list will have 8-10 spots with customer choice of host material, xml2, xpg2, xpl, tint, and modes.


----------



## Poppy (Oct 16, 2014)

Tmack,
Cudos to you for taking the initiative to create a new light, especially a QUALITY light, with extended durability, and with such a multitude of options that each one is somewhat custom.

It looks to me that I am the only negative response to your initiative, so please allow me to qualify myself as being unqualified in many respects. I don't use lights at work, so I don't need a particularly rugged light. Your light sounds great on paper!

Personally I am not crazy about the looks of the crenelation of the head. It looks too thick, with the cuts too deep, the light could be made shorter.
Overall the light looks heavy, especially in copper. Maybe it won't be heavy. I know that you mentioned thermal mass, but with a RCR123/16340 battery, or a 18350 battery, hjk battery tests show that those batteries can run for 8 and 15 minutes respectively @ 3 amps. Now, I don't know, but I am thinking that 15 minutes for a work light isn't much time. I am also thinking that if it is a work light, then it doesn't have to be particularly small, and that a 3400ma 18650 light would be better. Overall, the head and body can be thinner, and still maintain the same thermal mass, but more importantly it will run longer.

For ME it is too big and THICK to be an EDC. *I* carry a DQG IV AAA (twisty) on my key-chain. It seems that most people who EDC, carry a single AA, or smaller. Few carry one that is larger than the Eagletac D25C, and diameter does matter.

I was going to send this in a PM but thought that it might be better to get the discussion going pre-production, because it will certainly occur POST-production.


----------



## Cerealand (Oct 16, 2014)

Do you have a HDS light? If so, may you take a picture if it next to the Tmack?


----------



## easilyled (Oct 17, 2014)

Poppy said:


> Tmack,
> Cudos to you for taking the initiative to create a new light, especially a QUALITY light, with extended durability, and with such a multitude of options that each one is somewhat custom.
> 
> It looks to me that I am the only negative response to your initiative, so please allow me to qualify myself as being unqualified in many respects. I don't use lights at work, so I don't need a particularly rugged light. Your light sounds great on paper!
> ...



I agree with your assessment. I don't like to put a dampener on the enthusiasm of anyone coming up with something far more creative and technically demanding than I could ever achieve myself, but I have a feeling that many of us would prefer something that looks crisper from a machining point of view. McGizmo's lights would be the goal that I'd aim for in every respect when it comes to design and he has opted for shallow crenelations in his lights that don't tear pockets but do achieve the purpose of allowing light to show through when headstanding. I also think that 3A is overkill for an EDC or worklight and will drain these small batteries too quickly.

Perhaps higher resolution pictures would show the lights more clearly. I cannot properly discern the quality of machining from the pictures in post one and certainly can't see the knurling on them with any clarity at all.


----------



## Tmack (Oct 17, 2014)

The crenulation can be sharpened up a bit but I want to keep edges relived more than others. 
And the driver setting is also something that the customer can dictate. Up to 3a is the spec. And these lights will have multiple modes. Nothing says one must run it high for the duration of use. As I've stated, it's that high for people who are looking for high power, and for those concerned with heat and runtime, can opt for lower driver current. 

As for the size and weight, If copper is to heavy, aluminum is offered. And if that's to big and heavy, it's just not the light for you. 
Imo, being only slightly larger than a d25c is perfect for pocket carry. 
Some people, as you do, prefer a key chain size light. Maybe in the future, I can offer a AAA, aa, option, but for now, 18350 is what will be produced. 

My goal isn't to duplicate the mcgizmo style, but make someone solely for durability, and use. If mcgizmo styling is your focus, along with a smaller light, than your simply looking in the wrong place. 

I do appreciate your suggestions, and the prototype is absolutely open for improvement. The crenulation adjustment is something that can be taken care of no problem, but the thickness, size and weight are part of the function of the light, and like I said, if those things don't appeal to you, then, with all due respect, it's not the light for you. 

There are many lights that I see that may be designed in a way that doesn't totally appeal to me , but do very well. I personally am not a fan of tiny lights as a durable edc, which is why I designed this light as I did. Not to say tiny lights can't be durable of course, but it's just not my idea of a light to handle anything.


----------



## Peace Train (Oct 17, 2014)

+1 It's great you're offering all these choices and options. It seems that everyone's wants and desires can be accommodated, if not with the first run, then over time. You gotta start somewhere and this looks like a fantastic starting point, but to make another light like all the rest is too cookie cutter imo. Of course, I too would like to see better photos once things are more settled on your end. And I'm personally hoping trits are available in your first offering. Very cool.


----------



## az2ak (Oct 17, 2014)

Peace Train said:


> +1 It's great you're offering all these choices and options. It seems that everyone's wants and desires can be accommodated, if not with the first run, then over time. You gotta start somewhere and this looks like a fantastic starting point, but to make another light like all the rest is too cookie cutter imo. Of course, I too would like to see better photos once things are more settled on your end. And I'm personally hoping trits are available in your first offering. Very cool.



Yes, trits would be way cool.


----------



## mcbrat (Oct 17, 2014)

Tmack said:


> ...
> Course knurling for good grip.
> ...



Yeah! looking at my copper wall, the ones with knurling I seem to use the most....


----------



## justanotherguy (Oct 18, 2014)

What is the possibility of accommodating an 18650...?


----------



## Tmack (Oct 18, 2014)

Could be a very good possibility  

Just a longer tube. I can see what I can come up with if there is enough interest.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 18, 2014)

justanotherguy said:


> What is the possibility of accommodating an 18650...?



+1


30 extra mm, 450% the capacity


----------



## star_c_star (Oct 19, 2014)

Bigmac_79 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 30 extra mm, 450% the capacity



In the true CandlePowerForums tradition, why not both?

I already ordered and paid for a Titanium version of the new 18350 edc. An 18650 version would have much higher capacity, which is nice, but would be bigger, which is not. 

So, to repeat, why not both?


----------



## easilyled (Oct 19, 2014)

star_c_star said:


> So, to repeat, why not both?



To expand on that, why not have an extension tube which can convert the 18350 to an 18650 so that the user has the best of both worlds?


----------



## Tmack (Oct 19, 2014)

easilyled said:


> To expand on that, why not have an extension tube which can convert the 18350 to an 18650 so that the user has the best of both worlds?



That's what I would offer. Just the tube as a extension.

I have been getting some 18650 inquiries


----------



## star_c_star (Oct 19, 2014)

Tmack said:


> That's what I would offer. Just the tube as a extension.
> 
> I have been getting some 18650 inquiries



Tmack, that sounds great.

Will this extension be included only upon request?


----------



## 762mm (Oct 19, 2014)

will order now if you make it 18650 friendly


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 19, 2014)

By an 18650 tube extension, are you thinking a longer tube to replace the 18350 tube, or a short tube section to be inserted between the head and the 18350 tube?


----------



## Tmack (Oct 19, 2014)

A longer tube. 
The light is built in two pieces now, so there would be a 18350 tube and 18650 tube.


----------



## star_c_star (Oct 20, 2014)

Tmack said:


> A longer tube.
> The light is built in two pieces now, so there would be a 18350 tube and 18650 tube.



Tmack,

So we would pay for two entirely separate flashlights?

If so, put me down for the Ti xml2 18650 version.

The Ti xml2 18350 version has already been ordered and paid for.


----------



## Tmack (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm going to talk to the machinist to see what kind of numbers we're talking about


----------



## Rees (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm more interested in the 18650 option. Would cost be same for either body? 
Also what kind of delivery eta are we looking at?


----------



## nfetterly (Oct 21, 2014)

Interested in aluminum powdercoat in a neutral XML2.

REALLY REALLY interested in one in Bronze if that were a remote possibility.....


My taste runs more towards the 18650 size..., particularly if it can take the larger diameter protected cells....


----------



## Tmack (Oct 21, 2014)

18650 will have to cost a bit more for material and extra machining. 

The first batch of host are estimated to be out in a couple weeks. The guys ordering now are making sure their spot us reserved  


Bronze ehy? Now I'd love one of those too. 
Titanium looks fantastic anodized bronze. I have a hinderer xm18 anodized bronze and it gorgeous. Problem is the anodizing will scratch and reveal the ti.


----------



## Rees (Oct 21, 2014)

are you going to offer 18650 for copper I this initial run?


----------



## Tmack (Oct 21, 2014)

I will discuss prices and let you know ASAP my friend.


----------



## nfetterly (Oct 22, 2014)

Tmack said:


> \
> 
> Bronze ehy? Now I'd love one of those too.



How did you know I was originally Canadian eh?

I have a Bronze watch & a Bronze pen on the way. would be a bit on the heavy side...


----------



## tobrien (Oct 22, 2014)

the prices look spectacular IMO

do you have pics of how the copper one looks yet?


----------



## Tmack (Oct 22, 2014)

I should have more pictures very soon of all options.


----------



## tobrien (Oct 22, 2014)

Tmack said:


> I should have more pictures very soon of all options.



gotcha, thank you


----------



## rioimmagina (Oct 23, 2014)

I join the party of the sharper crenellation. I understand that form follow function, but there are many examples of bulky, sturdy lights with still very pleasant appearance. 
I believe that sharper bezel will thin out the design and make it less clunky.
Anyway the specs are cool, and it's a pleasure to see a custom builder that actually listen to our crazy proposals 
Ok, I said enough. Just one last thing: since Mac is gone, there is no titanium compact triple led flashlight on the market...


----------



## az2ak (Oct 26, 2014)

I'd be interested in a longer tube also, one of each size (18350 & 18650)..


----------



## eac67gt (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi,
I am the machinist making these flashlights and want to apologize for delay and thank everyone for their patience. Things in life never seem to flow like we want but eventually work out. After a machine breakdown and waiting on parts things should be moving on. I just wanted to apologize and update everyone.
Please continue to funnel your questions through Tmack and work with him.
Everyone have a great day!
Ed


----------



## Tmack (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey there he is! 
Welcome to the party Ed. Hope to see you around more


----------



## tobrien (Oct 30, 2014)

eac67gt said:


> Hi,
> I am the machinist making these flashlights and want to apologize for delay and thank everyone for their patience. Things in life never seem to flow like we want but eventually work out. After a machine breakdown and waiting on parts things should be moving on. I just wanted to apologize and update everyone.
> Please continue to funnel your questions through Tmack and work with him.
> Everyone have a great day!
> Ed





Tmack said:


> Hey there he is!
> Welcome to the party Ed. Hope to see you around more



hey, can't rush art! Rome wasn't built in a day now


----------



## Peace Train (Nov 2, 2014)

tobrien said:


> hey, can't rush art! Rome wasn't built in a day now



+1 Thanks for chiming in, Ed. Nice of you to introduce yourself, and welcome to the forum! Looking forward to an awesome collaboration!!


----------



## eac67gt (Nov 7, 2014)

It's me again, Ed. Want to apologize once again for delay. I managed to crash the lathe again and was waiting on parts. The lathe is fixed now and I'll get back on the project. Bare with me as this stuff sometimes takes me awhile due to my disability but we won't go there. If you want to see some of my other work go to Laserpointerforum and I work in my son's shop which is Mrcrouse Custom Machining Solutions. As I said before though on this site I would like you to go to Tmack for any requests or purchases.
Thanks an everyone have a great day!
Ed "eac67gt"


----------



## riverstoneflyfishing (Nov 14, 2014)

Tmack 

I definitely want the copper!!

Thanks


----------



## Tacitus (Nov 14, 2014)

Tmac, I just found this thread. I would like to reserve one in copper. PayPal, right? For me, I love the design just the way it is.
Do you have a U3 option?
May I ask what will be used to transfer the heat to the body? Thanks!


----------



## Tacitus (Nov 14, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Been thinking about a name.............



CC1 (Charm City), Chity 1 (Ha!), CCEDC1, CCSlammer, CCDuraslug, CCSupersink, CCTMAC1, Nitroslug, SNova 1 (Super Nova), CCHeavy1, CCSapper, Tmac Hefty1, TmacTT1 (TurretTop), OK, OK, I’ll stop!

Seriously though, at first, I too was seeing it as chunky, etc., but the more I look, the more I love the design. Eventually, In-line mid-body slots for ice- blue trits would be great. Also, can you add glow epoxy to the four grooves in the head?
I don’t really have a small, heavy-Duty light that will not over heat quickly, so I appreciate the effort.
Thanks to Ed too!


----------



## riverstoneflyfishing (Nov 17, 2014)

$$ sent via PP

Thanks
Buck


----------



## mcbrat (Nov 29, 2014)

how's it going?


----------



## justanotherguy (Dec 3, 2014)

mcbrat said:


> how's it going?



Ditto?


----------



## eac67gt (Dec 4, 2014)

There is some ready and are in Tmack's hands. He will soon post them. These are all copper. I can make them in copper, brass, aluminum and titanium. I did get a piece of machinable grade stainless steel but my engineer son tells me the conductivity properties of stainless steel are not as good but honestly I haven't tested it.
Once again do not order or inquire through me but through Tmack as he is my sales for this forum. Thanks.


----------



## eac67gt (Dec 14, 2014)

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 15, 2014)

eac67gt said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone!



Merry Christmas!


Hey, you're not too far from me.


----------



## eac67gt (Dec 15, 2014)

TEEJ said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> 
> Hey, you're not too far from me.



Cool! It doesn't matter how far apart everyone is we are all one big happy family, or we try to be. You know how families get along. :devil::twothumbslovecpf

Have a great day!
Ed


----------



## Tmack (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi family. 
Time for a reunion!


----------



## eac67gt (Dec 15, 2014)

Looks great Tony!


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 15, 2014)

*Beam looks very nice!*


----------



## Tmack (Dec 15, 2014)

It's very clean. Just took her outside and it's got some throw considering the size reflector. I'm happy


----------



## az2ak (Dec 15, 2014)

Looks great, can't wait to get mine!!


----------



## easilyled (Dec 16, 2014)

Is it not possible to show some pictures with greater clarity of the light and the machining?

I'm sure its very nice but its really difficult to tell from the pictures that you've posted so far and its making it difficult for me to commit to it.


----------



## riverstoneflyfishing (Dec 16, 2014)

This one is mine......can't wait until its in my hands

Buck


----------



## easilyled (Dec 16, 2014)

riverstoneflyfishing said:


> This one is mine......can't wait until its in my hands
> 
> Buck



Thank you, that helps a lot. Looks great!


----------



## gunga (Dec 16, 2014)

That's more like it. Nice...


----------



## riverstoneflyfishing (Dec 16, 2014)

Tmack replied to my email this morning that it ships tomorrow!!![emoji79]


----------



## gunga (Dec 17, 2014)

ANy pricing for Ti? Can we change the driver etc?


----------



## justanotherguy (Dec 18, 2014)

Pm sent, with email info.
also email sent.
I await details on the remaining lights/options...
Or i pop for the Prometheus alpha


----------



## Garanddad (Dec 20, 2014)

az2ak said:


> Looks great, can't wait to get mine!!



Same here!!


----------



## riverstoneflyfishing (Dec 22, 2014)

Tmack,
I never received tracking info....can you please send me tracking #.

Thanks
Buck


----------



## riverstoneflyfishing (Dec 26, 2014)

Tmack knocked it out the park!!

Buck


----------



## RUSH FAN (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice River! 
May I ask what led options you chose for your torch?


----------



## az2ak (Dec 27, 2014)

Got mine! Love it, especially the heft that the Cu gives it! I like the 5 modes and the light quality is great, the neutral tint is perfect. not sure what the actual lumens is but in a very non-scientific test it seems noticeably brighter than my HDS 250. Here are some quick (an apologetically crappy) iPhone pics next to the HDS to give a size reference:


----------



## star_c_star (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi Tmack,

Any news on the Titanium version of this flashlight that I paid for a while ago?

Seeing photos of the copper version makes me even more eager for the Ti!


----------



## RUSH FAN (Dec 30, 2014)

Tmack-

I sent you a PM on ordering a copper version. 
Did you get that? I never received a response. 
Please confirm. 

Thanks


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 30, 2014)

I see there's 2 different styles of crenelations....


----------



## Tmack (Dec 30, 2014)

Hey fellas! 
Very happy everyone is liking them so far. 

Star - the titanium may be delayed a bit. I can give you a full refund of course because I know you've been waiting very long, until they are ready. I can't thank you enough for your patience brother. 

There are a bunch of different crenulation options  

Each one sent out was completely 1 off. The buyers got to choose what style they liked in order of...... their order


----------



## Tmack (Dec 30, 2014)

Drivers can be changed to whatever is available. I'm pretty flexible. As well as led option. If it's obtainable, and fits, you got it  

The titanium is getting worked out now. 
Star gets titanium priority!!!


----------



## RUSH FAN (Dec 30, 2014)

Got your message, thanks Tmack!


----------



## star_c_star (Dec 30, 2014)

Tmack said:


> Drivers can be changed to whatever is available. I'm pretty flexible. As well as led option. If it's obtainable, and fits, you got it
> 
> The titanium is getting worked out now.
> Star gets titanium priority!!!



Thanks, Tmack.

I don't mind waiting a while longer.

Is there eventually going to be an 18650-battery-compatible copper version, or is that not an option? If not, I'll probably get a copper 18350 to join the Ti version. 

I don't yet have a Ti flashlight or laser, but do have two of your Tmack custom copper lasers. They are quite impressive, especially the 2.7 watt 445 nm.


----------



## Tmack (Dec 30, 2014)

I may need to throw that idea around. I know a few guys expressed interest in the 18650 lights. So that may be on the to-do list in the future, but for now I want to concentrate on the shorties. 


Ohh how are my babies doing (lasers lol) 

I just completed a waterproof 700mw 520nm I think you'd be very impressed with.


----------



## justanotherguy (Dec 30, 2014)

Tmack said:


> I may need to throw that idea around.  I know a few guys expressed interest in the 18650 lights. So that may be on the to-do list in the future, but for now I want to concentrate on the shorties.
> 
> 
> Ohh how are my babies doing (lasers lol)
> ...



I would love to see how the 18650 thing plays out. I let slip the Cu Prometheus that was floating around....


----------



## nfetterly (Dec 31, 2014)

Interested in Ti or Anodized / Powder coated Aluminum. I've been subscribed to thread and enjoying it.....

Interested in hearing when and what the options are for aluminum.


----------



## Tmack (Dec 31, 2014)

Can really go custom with aluminum. Splash /marble anodized, two tone, bead blast (any material) etc. 

Of course led and driver options are the same.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Dec 31, 2014)

Tmack, I just sent you a PayPal today for my copper xml2, Cool tint. Thanks--


----------



## Tmack (Dec 31, 2014)

Payment received, and details have been recorded. 
Thanks again man!


----------



## RUSH FAN (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks Tmack! A Happy New Year to you buddy! 



Tmack said:


> Payment received, and details have been recorded.
> Thanks again man!


----------



## riverstoneflyfishing (Jan 1, 2015)

Tmack, lots of interest on IG....I have been recommending you to all bro


----------



## Tmack (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome. Thanks so much. 

I'm not on ig though lol. 

Stone age. 

No Facebook 
No ig
Never did any of that.


----------



## riverstoneflyfishing (Jan 2, 2015)

Tmack,

The only thing I would change bro is the clip, it doesn't have much retention because of the weight, just being in your pocket bends the clip.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Jan 2, 2015)

Just curious. ..

Tmack/River:

Will a Mcgizmo clip work on the light?
Wondering if the spacing of the screws would line up with a Mcgizmo clip.





riverstoneflyfishing said:


> Tmack,
> 
> The only thing I would change bro is the clip, it doesn't have much retention because of the weight, just being in your pocket bends the clip.


----------



## Tmack (Jan 2, 2015)

riverstoneflyfishing said:


> Tmack,
> 
> The only thing I would change bro is the clip, it doesn't have much retention because of the weight, just being in your pocket bends the clip.


I actually left them a little less grabby to keep pressure off the new copper. 

If you remove the clip and give the clip a bit of pressure to increase the bend, its much more secure.

Ill do that for now on before they go out


----------



## RUSH FAN (Jan 2, 2015)

Tmack-

How Is mine going?
Did the drivers come in today? 
Thanks.


----------



## Tmack (Jan 2, 2015)

New years has it delayed a bit should be here soon


----------



## RUSH FAN (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the update Tmack.


----------



## Tmack (Jan 3, 2015)

Just got an email Rush. Parts should arrive Monday .


----------



## RUSH FAN (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks Tony! 



Tmack said:


> Just got an email Rush. Parts should arrive Monday .


----------



## Tmack (Jan 7, 2015)

Rush fan & mcbrat. 

Lights are on the way. Just shipped 20min ago. 

Ill pm tracking as soon as I get of work. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks buddy! 



Tmack said:


> Rush fan & mcbrat.
> 
> Lights are on the way. Just shipped 20min ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## RUSH FAN (Jan 7, 2015)

Tmack-

Please send over the tracking number. I didn't get it this evening. Thanks!


----------



## RUSH FAN (Jan 7, 2015)

Tony-

I got your PM.
Thanks again, man!


----------



## RUSH FAN (Jan 9, 2015)

Tony-

You gave me the wrong tracking number. 
Please PM me the correct one.

The one you gave me goes to another customer.


----------



## Tmack (Jan 9, 2015)

Fixed. Sorry about that.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks! Happy Friday to you! 



Tmack said:


> Fixed. Sorry about that.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Jan 9, 2015)

[/IMG]

Got the flashlight, thanks!


----------



## Tmack (Jan 9, 2015)

Great. Always happy to hear safe delivery


----------



## RUSH FAN (Feb 17, 2015)

Update-
I hope that it's okay to post this here. 
Not trying to 'thread-jack' Tmack! 
I had Ed do some extra body work on my light. He does great work!


----------



## Tmack (Feb 17, 2015)

Ed showed me. Looks amazing x


----------



## RUSH FAN (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks Tony! [emoji363]


----------



## star_c_star (Feb 17, 2015)

Tmack,

What is the approximate ETA on the Titanium version?

I'm still willing to wait, but am eager to receive my new toy!


----------



## recDNA (Feb 17, 2015)

RUSH FAN said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Got the flashlight, thanks!


Really nice looking!


----------



## RUSH FAN (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks recDNA.
Unfortunately, the light no longer looks like that. I had some modifications done to the light (see this thread).


----------



## recDNA (Feb 17, 2015)

I saw. Just complimenting the builder. I actually like the original version but don't get me wrong. I like yours also.


----------



## RUSH FAN (Feb 17, 2015)

recDNA said:


> I saw. Just complimenting the builder. I actually like the original version but don't get me wrong. I like yours also.


Thanks-
Ed Crouse, the machinist, does phenomenal work!


----------



## mcbrat (Apr 6, 2015)

Tmack said:


> Thanks guys. I'm really looking forward to some feedback after you guys get them in your hands and do some field testing.



:thumbsup: Definitely robust. accidently dropped mine on cement as I was walking towards my son's truck. it hit on the edge of the head first, then flipped and hit the tail. no issues other than some battle wounds in the copper. used a couple of files to knock down the rough edges and smooth it a bit.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 7, 2015)

timbo114 said:


> Copper with neutral tint ... watching.


+1


----------



## mcbrat (Apr 23, 2015)

Glad I had copper yesterday. I was pocket carrying (clipped) and when I got into my vehicle I must've accidently turned it on (high) and after a bit of time I felt a burning sensation at my hip. Got it removed and shut off, but almost too hot to handle. 

The patina s coming along nicely too.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 23, 2015)

Gorgeous. Wish someone made Cu clips.


----------



## calipsoii (Apr 23, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Gorgeous. Wish someone made Cu clips.



Copper has no spring properties and is inappropriate for a clip. The closest color match would be anodized SS/Ti but it would not tarnish along with its host.


----------



## recDNA (Apr 23, 2015)

live and learn. thanks for the info. i never knew that about copper


----------



## tobrien (Apr 26, 2015)

recDNA said:


> live and learn. thanks for the info. i never knew that about copper



i never knew either, the more you know!


----------



## TEEJ (May 3, 2015)

A brass clip might have a shot.


----------



## RUSH FAN (May 3, 2015)

So is Tmack still in the custom flashlight business? I haven't heard from him in a while.


----------



## mcbrat (Jun 18, 2015)

there was an update in the Tmack Customs thread in the laser section. He's had Life happen, but will be back. he's looking for a new machinist for when that happens too...


----------



## magellan (Aug 20, 2015)

recDNA said:


> Really nice looking!



Beautiful. When Tmack returns I would be interested in buying one.

For the record I like the thick crenelated bezel. I'm not worried about pocket carry.


----------



## magellan (Aug 20, 2015)

mcbrat said:


> Glad I had copper yesterday. I was pocket carrying (clipped) and when I got into my vehicle I must've accidently turned it on (high) and after a bit of time I felt a burning sensation at my hip. Got it removed and shut off, but almost too hot to handle.
> 
> The patina s coming along nicely too.



Finally did that a few months ago with an aluminum light. Unfortunately it wasn't a copper light but at least it wasn't stainless. For a moment I thought the Hot Pants of the 70s were back.


----------



## Dobtruckers (Nov 24, 2019)

Posting here hoping to find someone with one of the copper Tmack lights who would be interested in selling it to help me complete my collection of copper LED light makers. Does anyone know where these lights are today 5 years later? Dennis O'Brien [email protected]


----------



## archimedes (Nov 24, 2019)

Dobtruckers said:


> Posting here hoping to find someone with one of the copper Tmack lights who would be interested in selling it to help me complete my collection of copper LED light makers. Does anyone know where these lights are today 5 years later? Dennis O'Brien [email protected]


Please post all "WTB" in the WTB forums, thanks


----------

